# Addie's Girlz throw their last litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pictures later; they is just pink....looks like about ten additional eekers added to the three that were born to another doe the day earlier. I think I might move them into a separate tank just because there are so many does in that tank already..or rather, I'll move most of the other does; don't want to upset the new mom.

This will be the last litter out of that batch of does as I'm getting almost all uneven marked and only one or two tris per litter. I love black and white but I've got quite a lot of them now! One of the older boys will probably be put to work in a few weeks, as he's a lovely dark shade of blue that I can use for making nice contrasty blue tris.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

What are you expecting/hoping for in this litter? Cant wait for pics


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd like to see a bunch of nice bold tris; I expect a lot of uneven marked black, brown, and blue.


----------

